# A couple of litters- splashed and lots of foxes/selfs :D



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

love the second litter (specialy how they are sleeping there)


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute! Love the odd sleeping ways!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

LOVE the splashed litter!


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the splashed litter too. Very cute mice you have there.


----------



## lucsc (May 7, 2014)

Nice verry beautyfull litters!!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice, healthy looking kits


----------

